# Have your back to/against the wall.



## mannucci

Salut tuturor! 
Aș dori să știu cum se spune fraza aceasta pe Românește? 
Am anumite îndoieli despre adevărata traducere pe Românește.
În engleză e ca : I feel as if was between a rock and a hard place
Încercarea mean:  Eu mă simt că  și cum aș fi cu spatele la zid.

Mulțumesc tare mult!


----------



## farscape

*Eu mă simt ca și cum aș fi cu spatele la zid*. Sensul figurat al acestei expresii nu este foarte răspândit/popular în limba română și deci nu prea are același înteles cu expresia analogă din engleză (este o traducere directă).
Pentru “I’m with the back against the wall” eu aș sugera ’_Eu sunt într-o situație fără ieșire_’ sau “_Sunt (am fost) pus într-o poziție imposibilă_’.


----------



## mannucci

Mulțumesc pentru clarificare


----------



## danielstan

Într-adevăr în limba română nu există o expresie consacrată care să semene cu cea citată.
Dar totuși există una care exprimă aceeași idee (de a fi pus într-o situație fără ieșire), și anume:
_a fi între ciocan și nicovală_ ( "to be between hammer and anvil").

A fi între ciocan și nicovala = a fi într-o situatie critică (din care nu există posibilitate de ieșire) | Dex.Ro Mobile

Așadar traducerea mea pentru expresia citată este:
În engleză: I feel as if was between a rock and a hard place.
În română: _Mă simt *ca *și cum aș fi între ciocan și nicovală_.


Observație:
În româna vorbită nu se folosește subiectul în propozițiile unde poate fi subînțeles, de aceea *nu *am tradus:
_*Eu* mă simt ca și cum aș fi între ciocan și nicovală._
În româna scrisă, depinzând și de context, de obicei nu se folosește subiectul, dar fenomenul e oarecum mai rar decât în vorbire.


----------



## farscape

O altă traducere în româna, poate mai nimerită,  a ideomului englez _to be caught between a rock and a hard bottom_ este *a fi între Scila și Caribda*. Vezi aici - wikipedia. - pentru explicații in legătură cu originea expresiei din mitologia greacă.


----------

